# I feel better!



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello,

Hashimotos ugh! I have had a rough time as most on this forum has had! The worse being the agonising muscle/joint pain and the FOG!

Recently I started taking Vitamin D, Zinc and Selenium along with my prescribed thyroxine. Since taking these supps I have felt sooo much better! This is very surprising to me as I was so incredibly down thinking I was never going to feel better again. It is only 3 days but I can honestly say the difference is incredible! Just to have 3 days off from the fog and the pain is revitalising in its self! I am unsure if its the thyroxine starting to work (6 weeks from starting it) or the supps or both!

I dont know if this will help anyone but I will always post some good news and if I can give anyone a tad of hope or help thats my aim 

Corinne


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

highlandvalley said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hashimotos ugh! I have had a rough time as most on this forum has had! The worse being the agonising muscle/joint pain and the FOG!
> 
> ...


I am so glad you are feeling better!


----------



## mkalazan (Jul 19, 2011)

highlandvalley said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hashimotos ugh! I have had a rough time as most on this forum has had! The worse being the agonising muscle/joint pain and the FOG!
> 
> ...


Hi,
So glad to hear your feeling better! I also have Hashi's and I am in the midst of pain, fog, and misery. I am taking extra Vit D, but I am wondering,what dosage of Vit D, Zinc, and Selenium are you taking?

Mary


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Mary, I am so sorry you feel that way, I DO understand, it is miserable. No one knows what it is like until they have felt it.

I do still have pain, but no where near as bad!

Nutra-Zinc Chelate 1 capsule of 25mg per day with meals
Seleno Forte 150 1 per day 150mcg selenium (selenomethionine) with meals
Vitamin D with Omega 3 1 per day Vitamin D3 1000IU PER DAY with meals.

I take them at lunch time so it dosnt interfere with my thyroxine.

good luck.

Corinne


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

highlandvalley said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hashimotos ugh! I have had a rough time as most on this forum has had! The worse being the agonising muscle/joint pain and the FOG!
> 
> ...


Yep; paying it forward! This is so nice of you and will help many! Thyroid disease does have the propensity toward depleting our vitamins and minerals. Especially the minerals which includes the electrolytes.

If you want to feel even better, give Electrolyte Essentials a try! I have taken them for years. No more tendonitis and charley horses. LOL!


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Andros 

Thanks for the tip Im on to it  AND YES THOSE HORSES! lol. They were charging around last night!!! So off to get some E's!!!

My research shows that your spot on! minerals and vitamins really affect HASHIS, I think it also helps the immune system and lets face it, that is what its all about!

Corinne


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

highlandvalley said:


> Hi Andros
> 
> Thanks for the tip Im on to it  AND YES THOSE HORSES! lol. They were charging around last night!!! So off to get some E's!!!
> 
> ...


I get my Electrolyte Essentials from Vitamin Express on-line in case you would like to look into it.


----------



## Lisa p (Jul 19, 2011)

thanks so much for posting some good news. always good to hear it


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

hugs6

Glad you're feeling better and thanks for sharing the info!


----------



## highlandvalley (Apr 11, 2010)

Glad to share as I know how dreadful we can feel. Two weeks ago and I was a mess! I am sure I will get another "flare up" but at least I will recognise the signs and up what I need to up lol.

Thanks Andros I will check it out 

xxx
Corinne


----------

